# Zvonimir Boban



## Renegade (21 Aprile 2015)

« _Cosa farei io se fossi presidente del Milan? *Farei piazza pulita e chiarezza istituzionale*_*.* »
« _Balotelli nel mio Milan avrebbe portato il borsone ai Van Basten, a Weah a Sheva. Due ritardi agli allenamenti in due giorni? Nel mio Milan avrebbe preso schiaffi da gente come Maldini, Desailly, Seba Rossi, Costacurta, Baresi._ »

*Nome: Zvonimir Boban
Data di nascita: 8 Ottobre 1968
Altezza: 1,85 M
Peso: 73 Kg
Ruolo: Centrocampista (Trequartista - Seconda Punta - Esterno)
Ritiro: 2002*

Zvonimir Boban nasce in Croazia l'8 Ottobre 1968. Il suo destino sembra essere già scritto per lui dalle mani di Madre Natura, il tutto per via del suo grande talento calcistico che lo porta a diventare un giocatore professionista tra le file della Dinamo Zagabria. Zvone ne diviene capitano dopo soli tre anni e comincia a mettere in mostra le sue capacità. Dotato di grandissima visione di gioco, sboccia a centrocampo, riuscendo a spaziare per l'intero rettangolo verde come trequartista. Boban è un mix di classe, tecnica e velocità, che lo portarono ad essere uno dei migliori calciatori della sua generazione. Al punto da attirare l'attenzione dell'allora prestigiosissima Seria A e più specificamente del Milan che lo acquista per 10 miliardi di lire, girandolo subito in prestito al Bari per farlo ambientare ai nuovi ritmi del Belpaese. Torna in rossonero nel 1992, entrando a far parte del grandissimo Milan dell'Era Capello. Il croato soffre la presenza dei grandi fuoriclasse presenti in rosa, ma nonostante ciò riesce quasi mai a sfigurare, dimostrandosi all'altezza di quella vera e propria corazzata. In rossonero gioca di rado nel suo ruolo naturale per via dei tatticismi dell'epoca, che prevedevano il sacrificio dei fantasisti a favore di un maggior equilibrio sugli esterni. Ritrovatosi sulla fascia il suo rendimento è alterno ma le sue giocate, quand'è in giornate, sono pazzesche, al punto da spezzare il ritmo con finte e con i tocchi dell'ultimo passaggio. Zvonimir si dimostra decisivo soprattutto nell'era Zaccheroni, essendo uno degli elementi cardine dello scudetto 1998-1999. L'ottimo rendimento coincide infatti con lo spostamento nella sua posizione naturale, ossia di trequartista puro dietro le punte, in grado di essere l'ultimo Playmaker prima della porta avversaria e di giostrare così le punte nel modo dovuto. Con la maglia del Milan, in 9 Stagioni, 250 presenze e 30 Gol, riesce a vincere praticamente tutto, dando il via a quello che sarà per lui un legame particolare, fatto di sangue, gioie e amarezze. Boban rimarrà infatti folgorato da tali colori al punto da rispettarne onori e tradizioni oltre ogni immaginazione. Con lo stesso onore il croato ha indossato la maglia numero 10, mantenendola su livelli altissimi sino al giorno in cui l'ha ceduta al suo successore, Manuel Rui Costa. 

Zvonimir chiuderà la sua carriera nel 2002, dopo un prestito al Celta Vigo. Con il suo ritiro il croato non sparirà affatto dal mondo del calcio e, dopo aver ripreso gli studi ed essersi laureato in Storia, avvierà la sua seconda carriera nel mondo sportivo come giornalista e opinionista televisivo. Scrive articoli in colonna per la Gazzetta dello Sport e diviene opinionista fisso di Sky Sport, ruolo in cui è tutt'oggi attivo. Non ha mai intrapreso la carriera da allenatore, in quanto come da lui stesso dichiarato, ''non avrebbe né la pazienza né i nervi'' per tale lavoro. 

E' sposato dal 1994 con Leonarda, una fashion designer, con cui ha 4 figli adottivi Marija, Gabrijel, Marta, Rafael e una figlia naturale il cui nome è Ruza. 

Boban è altresì noto per un famoso episodio avvenuto nel Maggio del 1990, dove durante la partita tra Dinamo Zagabria e Stella Rossa scoppiò una rivolta tra tifosi e Polizia, che portò lo stesso calciatore a colpire un agente di Polizia Federale Jugoslava con un calcio volante per proteggere un tifoso dalle manganellate. 






*Tuttavia ciò che rende Zvone Boban ancor più leggenda al giorno d'oggi è la forma di onestà intellettuale che lo ha contraddistinto da sempre. Zorro è infatti un sagace e cinico critico, in grado di esternare sempre e comunque il suo pensiero, di pari passo con la verità, indipendentemente da quanto esso possa risultare esplicito, poco ortodosso o diplomatico. Proprio per la sua estrema sincerità il croato si è trovato spesso al centro di alcuni siparietti con altri personaggi dello Sport. Tuttavia per tale senso della critica, dell'onore e della verità Boban ha raggiunto la massima stima da parte dei tifosi rossoneri, che ancora oggi ricordano le sue gesta dentro e fuori dal campo, dove continua a dimostrarsi un signore e una delle persone più intelligenti del mondo del calcio. *


----------



## Renegade (21 Aprile 2015)

Erano mesi che volevo aprirlo. Finalmente ne ho trovato il tempo. Immenso, leggendario, divino Zorro!! Da sempre tra i miei preferiti.


----------



## Serginho (21 Aprile 2015)

Tralasciando il fatto che abbia ragione o meno negli interventi che fa in tv (per me ha quasi sempre ragione), io preferisco ricordarlo per i colpi di classe che aveva in campo


----------



## Renegade (21 Aprile 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Tralasciando il fatto che abbia ragione o meno negli interventi che fa in tv (per me ha quasi sempre ragione), io preferisco ricordarlo per i colpi di *classe* che aveva in campo



Parola adattissima


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Aprile 2015)

Come scritto nell'articolo, magari nel Milan stellare non è mai riuscito a essere molto più di un ottimo gregario,
ma era comunque un giocatore fantastico, duttile, elegante e con un grande cervello.


----------



## Renegade (21 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Come scritto nell'articolo, magari nel Milan stellare non è mai riuscito a essere molto più di un ottimo gregario,
> ma era comunque un giocatore fantastico, duttile, elegante e con un grande cervello.



Resto dell'idea che l'assurda fissazione per il 4-4-2 abbia distrutto tanti fantasisti di quegli anni.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Resto dell'idea che l'assurda fissazione per il 4-4-2 abbia distrutto tanti fantasisti di quegli anni.



La risposta è Ancellotti che riuscì a far coesistere Pirlo Kaka e Seedorf, oltre a Rui Costa,
ma direi che non è stato seguito e ora i fantasisti sono stati di fatto cancellati


----------



## hiei87 (21 Aprile 2015)

Uno dei miei giocatori preferiti di sempre. Si è ritirato poco più di 10 anni fa, ma penso lo si possa già considerare un calciatore (e uomo) d'altri tempi. Di una classe e di un'eleganza rara, per non parlare della sua onestà intellettuale fuori dal campo. Hanno perso lo stampino ormai.


----------



## Jino (21 Aprile 2015)

Non era sicuramente uno dei miei calciatori preferiti, talento cristallino ma anche tanta discontinuità. Lo ricordo sopratutto per quel girone di ritorno alla grandissima del 99, decisivo per lo scudetto!


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Come scritto nell'articolo, magari nel Milan stellare non è mai riuscito a essere molto più di un ottimo gregario,
> ma era comunque un giocatore fantastico, duttile, elegante e con un grande cervello.



Beh, basti pensare che in quegli anni gente fresca di pallone d'oro come Papin era quasi una riserva da noi, tutto troppo diverso dal Milan di oggi


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Aprile 2015)

fuori classe assoluto!


----------



## dariosheva81 (28 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Resto dell'idea che l'assurda fissazione per il 4-4-2 abbia distrutto tanti fantasisti di quegli anni.



Direi...oltra a boban,anche savicevic assurdamente messo a fare l'ala destra.Boban era un numero 10 classico,Dejan una seconda punta e infatti in coppia con massaro abbiamo vinto una champions,scudetto e l'anno dopo abbiamo perso la finale solo xche lui era infortunato.


----------



## mistergao (13 Maggio 2015)

Up!
Solo per ricordarvi che oggi è il 13 Maggio e 25 anni fa la storia (quella che si fa sui campi di calcio ogni giorno) ha incrociato la Storia (quella degli stati, delle guerre, della morte) e Zvonimir Boban era lì in mezzo.

Giusto 25 anni fa, durante Dinamo-Stella Rossa, Boban ha colpito con un calcio un poliziotto negli scontri che erano scoppiati durante la partita, calcio immortalato in una delle foto più famose che lo riguarda:







la Gazzetta oggi ci ricama su con un valido articolo, sostenendo che quel calcio sia stata una delle micce che ha fatto esplodere la guerra nella ex Jugoslavia. Non so, è difficile affermarlo, diciamo che la situazione era già tesa di per sè, ma un gesto del genere lo fa solo uno che ha sotto gli attributi.

Grande Zvone, lo rivorrei in un ruolo dirigenziale nel Milan che verrà.


----------



## Didaco (11 Giugno 2019)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Up!
> Solo per ricordarvi che oggi è il 13 Maggio e 25 anni fa la storia (quella che si fa sui campi di calcio ogni giorno) ha incrociato la Storia (quella degli stati, delle guerre, della morte) e Zvonimir Boban era lì in mezzo.
> 
> Giusto 25 anni fa, durante Dinamo-Stella Rossa, Boban ha colpito con un calcio un poliziotto negli scontri che erano scoppiati durante la partita, calcio immortalato in una delle foto più famose che lo riguarda:
> ...



Incrociamo le dita, ma pare che verrai accontentato.

Qui sotto un suo intervento significativo (in particolare da 00:50), durante l'estate del grande abbaglio cinese. Si era in pieno calciomercato, con già 7 colpi messi a segno da Mirabilia.


----------

